# Had myself a scare!



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Today my husband and I went to my moms to have dinner. We all sat in the living room to watch t.v. and just hang out. Axle was running around the yard just loving being outside in the sun. (as he always does!) We finished dinner which took about 20 minutes, my mom went to go in the backyard and guess what?! AXLE WAS GONE! My husband, my mom and my little brother (and me too) were yelling his name, whistling NOTHING! Behind my moms house (where he got out) there is a wash, and in that wash there are rattle snakes, wolves and wild pigs...so you can JUST imagine what was going though my head. After about 5 minutes I realized this was serious. (JUST MY LUCK! ) I hopped into my car, my mom hopped into her, my brother and husband stayed behind just incase he came home, we both took off serperate ways...still NOTHING...im in COMPLETE panic mode. I am trying not to cry, I am mad, I am sad. I am soooo confused as to how he got out!

I drove around the corner to this apartment complex, driving 5 mph (stupid slow speed limit when all I want to do is speed) NOTHING! I then hear (yes hear) a mans voice say "I dont know where he came from" and it was sooo weird because no one was around...now I think I am going crazy...well, I trusted my gut into thinking maybe he was in someones house, so I pulled a VERY fast U turn and low and behold MY Axle Bear was shaking, with his tail inbetween his legs and his ears were soo low I didnt even know they went that low. He was in an apartment on the 2nd floor! He heard my car and he puckered up and his ears went up! And i YELLED AXLE!!! And he looked at me like "PLEASE SAVE ME!" So I run up the stairs calling his name and these 2 men come out and say "That is your dog?" And I replied "Yes, his name is Axle and he is only 8 months old" and they proceeded to ask me how he got out and all these questions and im thinking GIVE ME MY DOG HE IS SO SCARED!

So the guy goes in the house and gets Axle and when Axle saw me omg, he clung onto me with his dear life. The men told me that they were cleaning him up because he was a mess and had sticky bush all over him!  Did he get out the second we sat down for dinner?!? Long story short, they had called Animal Control and were on the phone still...so glad that Animal Control did not come because I did not get him chipped and last night my husband said to me "We should get him chipped soon"...how ironic. So my message?!

GET YOU ADORED AND LOVED BABIES CHIPPED!!!! ITS A MUST!!! I would have been completely devistated if anything happened to him. I have had Axle since he was 6 weeks old and I love him to death.

Axle says he is ok now. He came home, and I gave him some peanut butter and now he is sleeping.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what a scare, yes get your boy chipped but get a collar and tag on him with you cell phone number on it, that way if it happens again they can call you the second someone finds him. 

he will have given himself a fright too, so get him chipped and an new tag and just enjoy having him back.


my girls have to types of of tags they have an Indigo tag that sits flad on the collar and cant be pulled off by twigs or anything it has our surname, address, post code, home phone and my mums mobile number.

then they have a dog tag art tag that has our surname, home number, my mobile and "microchipped"


their is a wide range of tags to sute you stile or budget but i highly recoment theas 
http://indigocollartags.com/tags.htm
http://www.dogtagart.com/


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness - that sounds so scary! Rosie is due to get chipped when she gets her second jabs (a week on Tuesday - she will be 12 weeks) and I am paranoid about her getting out before then. She has a collar with her tag on it, but in a morning when I let her out of her cage, there isn't time to get her collar on before she goes out for a wee! It's Action Stations!

But, we've had the garden fenced off and it's quite big and at the moment, she doesn't want to go too far away from us, so hopefully she'll stay safe for a while yet. My dad's dog (a rescue collie, with some issues) is a real escape artist and it's very stressful for him.

I hope you feel a bit calmer now - such a horrible experience for you. Definitely get a collar and a microchip - you'll feel a lot happier when you do!

Louise


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

weez74 said:


> Oh my goodness - that sounds so scary! Rosie is due to get chipped when she gets her second jabs (a week on Tuesday - she will be 12 weeks) and I am paranoid about her getting out before then. She has a collar with her tag on it, but in a morning when I let her out of her cage, there isn't time to get her collar on before she goes out for a wee! It's Action Stations!
> 
> But, we've had the garden fenced off and it's quite big and at the moment, she doesn't want to go too far away from us, so hopefully she'll stay safe for a while yet. My dad's dog (a rescue collie, with some issues) is a real escape artist and it's very stressful for him.
> 
> ...


why do you take her collar off, my feer is with my little brother in and out the house playing he is always leaving the door open sofar he hasnt let any of them out, but i would hate it if they got out and dint have their collars on, my girls weir their half check collars 24/7, i realy dont understand why people take their dogs collars off when in the house, you never know what could happen or when they could get out


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

kendal said:


> why do you take her collar off, my feer is with my little brother in and out the house playing he is always leaving the door open sofar he hasnt let any of them out, but i would hate it if they got out and dint have their collars on, my girls weir their half check collars 24/7, i realy dont understand why people take their dogs collars off when in the house, you never know what could happen or when they could get out


I know - that was my first thought, but then I read that you should take their collars off when you put them in their cage, because if they jump up, the tags could get caught and they could choke to death. My old dog wore her collar 24-7, but we didn't crate train her. Our back garden is pretty secure, so I guess we have to weigh up what is the biggest risk.

Louise


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes we have always took the pups collars off at bed time but that's only when they're tiny. Then when theyre older they always wear the collars.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

my 4 are all still crated togather, never hered anything about dogs tags getting caught. a supose if its only at bed time its not too bad. the only time my girls dont have theirs on overnight is if they have just had a bath, i dont tend to blow dry them at home so they just dry naturaly in the house.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

The books all tell you to do it whenever she is in her crate, but then I'd be taking it off and on and off and on.....

She's not jumping up so much in her crate now anyway, I think we could stop doing it soon.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank goodness Axle is ok!!!! 
We were debating chipping our pup, they asked us if we want it done when she goes in to get fixed...well I was debating it but now you have made up my mind!!!

We were told to always take off the collar when you put your dogin their crate, one lady in our puppy class had lost a dog because to chocked on the collar getting stuck between the wires...we don't always take it off tho.


----------



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

Ruby has dug a hole under our fence and got out 4 times until we could find the tunnel though all the snow. Thankfully we were able to catch her each time, she didn't go far. And all I had to do was yell, "Ruby come!" and she came running right back. Thank God for puppy obedience class!


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh Jessie how awful. so glad Axle is ok. Cant imagine what you were feeling whilst looking for her. Its that awful feeling like turning your back for a split second and your toddler has wandered off in a shop. Glad there was a happy ending  x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kendal said:


> what a scare, yes get your boy chipped but get a collar and tag on him with you cell phone number on it, that way if it happens again they can call you the second someone finds him.
> 
> he will have given himself a fright too, so get him chipped and an new tag and just enjoy having him back.
> 
> ...


Ohh - never heard of Indigo tags but I just followed your link and they are a great idea. Will be ordering one this evening.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Omg Amanda I cant even imagine what you were going through how awful for you all. Your mind must have been racing with possibilities .Thank goodness its a happy ending though you were so lucky or maybe fate that you found him. Poor little Axle , relief all round x


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you guys! Axle wanted me to tell you all is he just fine now! 

And for everyone that does not have your Cockapoos chipped DO IT!! I am getting Axle done very soon.

Kendal, ty! I am getting Axle a tag.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Jesarie said:


> Thank you guys! Axle wanted me to tell you all is he just fine now!
> 
> And for everyone that does not have your Cockapoos chipped DO IT!! I am getting Axle done very soon.
> 
> Kendal, ty! I am getting Axle a tag.


glad to hear it. 

in the UK as part of the dogs act although it is not unforced it is law that every dog must ware a collar and ID tag with at least your address and a contact number. 

i now hove my microchiping license, but i push for dogs the wear tags, because it is more immediate, if you loose your dog on a sat or Sunday the person who picks it up may have to wait till the Monday to get a vet to scan for a chip, police stations are not required to have a chip scanner. and the dog Worden doesn't answer their phone after a certain time(at least in my aria they don't) so if they have a tag it is in plane view and they don't have to find someone to scan the dog. 

do not put your dogs name on the tag, this can make things easier if someone wants to keep your dog. they are more likely to go with someone who is calling them their name.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

embee said:


> Ohh - never heard of Indigo tags but I just followed your link and they are a great idea. Will be ordering one this evening.


i just love them, Gypsy and Inca have had their 4 years on the same collar and have never had them off. and you can fit so much info on them, think its 5 lines for ours, most you can old fit 2 or 3. they are also deeply ingraved so they dont get worn down and become hard to read.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I never thought to not put his name on his tag. I am totally going to do that now. Thank you for the tip Kendal.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

kendal said:


> i just love them, Gypsy and Inca have had their 4 years on the same collar and have never had them off. and you can fit so much info on them, think its 5 lines for ours, most you can old fit 2 or 3. they are also deeply ingraved so they dont get worn down and become hard to read.


Kendal - do you think those indigo tags could get caught in the cage? They seem too flat to cause a problem. I guess there are other bits on the collar that could get caught. 

That said, after my last post, I did an internet search to see if I could find anyone with actual experience of a dog dying because its collar got caught in a cage (I think I've mentioned before that I never like to just take someone's word for something, haven't I?) and I couldn't find one person who'd had experience of it, but LOADS of sites saying that it was a danger. Maybe it's one of those things that actually doesn't happen very often, but it has been repeated and repeated until people think it's true?


----------

